# How important is a cover for Ob. Hive



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

Just about done building my observation hive. It's an 8 frame (2x4) wall mount. Just curious how important it is to have covers over the glass?


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

I operate mine without covers and the girls don't seem to care. I am currently running 2 that are 3x3 deep and a 2x4 deep. All lay on the exposed face just fine. The 3x3s a little less, of course, when the brood is less but it's not like they actively avoid the face. One actually has a little direct morning sunlight followed by office lights all day. Another is in a very bright (sunporch) room.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They get used to it, but light obviously stressed them out. I cover mine with a black cotton broadcloth curtain. I just double it up and lay it over the top...


----------



## pink bee man (Feb 24, 2015)

Aroc said:


> Just about done building my observation hive. It's an 8 frame (2x4) wall mount. Just curious how important it is to have covers over the glass?


I've hadOB hive for three years ,I really enjoy watching and listening to them working I noticed they don't like a long run of bad weather Seames like they get louder longer than stretch is if u can make sure of ventilation on bottom sides and top. I use cardboard easy to pull off and simi cool if in a hot pourch or room in winter I use 1/2" board insullation. I learn so much about their world . Beekeeping 5 years have over 20 hives working .


----------

